# Any good finance TAFE in Sydney? What subject should I take?



## lukelee (17 February 2010)

I want to learn more about stock and forex trading. 
If there any good tafe in Sydney? What subject should I take?
what job can I do after I graduate?


----------



## Mr J (17 February 2010)

*Re: If there any good finance tafe in Sydney? What subject should I take?*

You'll learn by trading and reading trading-related material. If a Tafe were ever to offer a trading course, I'd turn up just to ask the teacher why he's teaching.


----------



## mazzatelli (17 February 2010)

If there were a TAFE course in finance, it would do nothing for job prospects.
I can only think of it helping you gain entry into a uni course


----------



## lukelee (17 February 2010)

I am interested in forex and stock trading, this is why I want to learn something about finance, economics, (I am a website designer, but feel like IT industry is not as good as 10 years ago, and it is getting worse). 
Anyway, I just want to learn a new skill, don't know what course to take, what do you guys think?


----------



## mazzatelli (17 February 2010)

Depends
If you just want trading info for your own personal endeavours - don't bother with a school, learn yourself.

If you want it to lead into a career, I'm assuming you have some sort of undergraduate degree for IT - a Masters in Finance can help you for Associate positions


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 February 2010)

*Re: If there any good finance tafe in Sydney? What subject should I take?*



Mr J said:


> You'll learn by trading and reading trading-related material. If a Tafe were ever to offer a trading course, I'd turn up just to ask the teacher why he's teaching.




I bet you say that to all the educators. :


----------

